

Neuroscientists Influence People’s Moral Judgments by Disrupting Brain Region - mcantelon
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/03/100329152516.htm

======
lazyant
The more I read about the brain and experiments like this the harder I find to
believe in free will.

